# Highly respected behaviorist needed. Recommendations?



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

There is a very strong probability that I may need to hire a behaviorist on a dog that may be adopting me in a couple of days. He was beaten and does show aggression, but is showing to the people at the shelter that he can be okay and has a lot of potential with the right home.

If I need one, I want to be prepared. I do not procrastinate about things and always having a solution for a "what if" scenario.
It doesn't matter where in the U.S this trainer is at. I will pay for their flight, fees, and stay in my home for a week to help guide us if this need arises. 
Anyone you can suggest?
Thanks in advance.
Eileen


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Most trainers are simply not going to do that- search for one in your area. If you tell us where you live I'm sure a few members will know someone close by


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Zoeys mom said:


> Most trainers are simply not going to do that- search for one in your area. If you tell us where you live I'm sure a few members will know someone close by


I have, there is no one. That is why I would be willing to pay for someone's time, travel fees, etc. IF needed.
I live in Peterstown WV. Bordering VA.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

What part of VA are you bordering? I live in MD and know a few great trainers/behaviorists in Northern VA. Are you willing to drive for initial consultations? If so check these two out-

Peaceable Paws
Hedda Garland's School of Dogs - Home

Both will travel...for a $1 per mile,lol or you can of course drive there


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I should add on the Peaceable Paws website there are several lists of behaviorists in the area and surrounding states so check those out as well


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Zoeys mom said:


> What part of VA are you bordering? I live in MD and know a few great trainers/behaviorists in Northern VA. Are you willing to drive for initial consultations? If so check these two out-
> 
> Peaceable Paws
> Hedda Garland's School of Dogs - Home
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

All paws up for Peacable Paws!!!!! I was going to recommend them since they aren't too far away from you.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

BowWowMeow said:


> All paws up for Peacable Paws!!!!! I was going to recommend them since they aren't too far away from you.


I agree! I researched their website last night and liked what I saw. No prong collars, etc. Positive reinforcement with food after using a clicker device.
If I get this guy, which I am guessing I will (unless he doesn't like me) I may first ask to pay them for an over the phone consultation if needed. A lot depends on Nick. I want to give him a few days to somewhat settle in and go from there.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I would also recommend Theresa Richmond. She just recently relocated from Upstate, NY to Culpeper, VA. I know it's bit more of a drive for you, but she helped me a lot after I adopted Phoenix. She knows all about gsds and malinois as those are the main dogs she's owned throughout her life. 

She just got her new website up and running, but isn't as informative as her old one when she was up here. She believes in positive training methods and a certified Volhard trainer.

Mahogany Ridge Your Dog's Training Center


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

There's a veterinarian behaviorist in Charlottesville Virginia; but since you're near Blacksburg, VA, you might want to check with VaTech's vet program first.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

DnP said:


> I would also recommend Theresa Richmond. She just recently relocated from Upstate, NY to Culpeper, VA. I know it's bit more of a drive for you, but she helped me a lot after I adopted Phoenix. She knows all about gsds and malinois as those are the main dogs she's owned throughout her life.
> 
> She just got her new website up and running, but isn't as informative as her old one when she was up here. She believes in positive training methods and a certified Volhard trainer.
> 
> Mahogany Ridge Your Dog's Training Center


Diana,
I just called and left a message on her voicemail. Thank you very much.
Eileen


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Eileen, you are very welcome. I have to tell you that I really like Theresa. She first of all has an innate understanding of dogs, not to mention YEARS of experience. She had Phoenix pegged within five minutes of meeting us and gave me great advice on how to handle his "issues". I can't say enough good things about her. 

I must say, upstate NY's loss is VA's gain!!!


----------

